# Hallo - ist ja toll hier



## innerman (26 Nov. 2006)

durch googl hab ich das Forum gefunden, war sofort begeistert und hab mich registriert ....


Hier noch mal der Form halber: Hallo euch allen - bis ich alles hier gesehen habe wird noch ein paar Tage dauern


----------



## Muli (26 Nov. 2006)

Auch ich möchte dich hier Willkommen heissen und habe gesehen, dass du schon fleissig warst 

Aktive Mitglieder sind imer gerne gesehen und ich wünsche dir hiermit viel Spass an Board!


Liebe Grüße, Muli!


----------



## AMUN (26 Nov. 2006)

Da sieht man mal wider das google doch zu etwas gut ist…  

Auch ich heiße dich willkommen an Board und viel spaß bei uns 


Gruß
Meister


----------



## spoiler (27 Nov. 2006)

Moin Moin von mir und natürlich auch ein _Herzliches Willkommen_ an dich. Schon das es dir gefällt!


----------

